# POSTED: NO GUNS - Would you shop there?



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Would you shop at a store that had a "NO GUNS" sign posted

My local Toys r us/ Babies r us store used to have a huge "No gun " sign posted on the front door (the type with a gun depicted in a circle with a slash through it), but oddly it is no longer there!
I know many are vehemently opposed and others are indifferent.
Just wondering if these kind of things matter to you?!


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Nope, I won't spend my $$$$ at a place posting 'no guns'........
whether I am carrying or not.

I have even told my bank I would leave them
if they started that crap......they told me not to worry.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I generally avoid anywhere that doesn't respect me and my freedom.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope not at all


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Only if it is a gun shop. 
Which is understandable, somewhat. All the "MAROONS" trying to take their piece out loaded is the issue.

Other than that, NOPE.
I can choose to take my money elsewhere.
If they cannot respect my freedom, they can NOT expect my money.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I generally avoid anywhere that doesn't respect me and my freedom.


Agreed. If it is something I really can't avoid, I will go there, but over all, I don't go places I can't carry.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

No I would not, and here's why. I am usually packing, and I ain't takin' it off and leaving it in my truck in order to shop, or eat, anywhere. Not worth it. Soon as I did I'd be in line trying to pay for whatever and some idiot would pull a piece and tell everyone to hit the floor. That's just the way it works. I'm not tempting fate.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I make an exception at the Hospital and remove it, other than that I do go where I can't carry, and I don't look for signs very hard.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Here in Norway there is NO possible way to aquire permission to carry a firearm unless its given directly from either the King or the prime minister :c But im on your side here, as a smart man once said: " If the goverment fears the people, then there is freedom. But if the people fear the government, then there is thyrani. In Norway after the Utøya massacre where one single man killed nearly 70 people and blew up the court district in Oslo (our capital) Then no one realy thought about taking away weapons from the people, but they rather thought about making it legal to carry firearms for some people, if ONE of the 300 people on Utøya island had had a firearm then maybe there wouldnt have been cusualties at all.. the police just stood on the mainland without a boat and watched people gett killed, bodies were floating in the water everywhere.. the average number of people killed in mass shootings when the killer is stopped by the police is 22.2, the same thing when the killer is stopped by a civilian with a firearm is 2.2.. now that is a huge difference.
If guns dont give protection.. then why does the leaders of every nation surround themselves with it?
If its availabe some stores to carry firearms, the it should be in pretty much all if you ask me. Guns DO save lives, no guns = easy pray...


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Incredible different view from officials in Norway than the US
when tragedy from madmen occur.

Video: Utoya massacre: Norway remembers those killed in Breivik attacks one year ago - Telegraph

At least, on the outside appearance......


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> If guns dont give protection.. then why does the leaders of every nation surround themselves with it?


Well said. And why would soldiers and police officers need them otherwise. The politicians know this, but guns are power to defend and attack and they want to be the only one's in control of that power. Which is tyranny and should not reign.


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

I would say 'no' but there are a few places like specialty shops (such as bike shop) that dont allow weapons. Other than that I dont bother with stores that dont allow weapons


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont even shop at Wallmart anymore. I return my cans there.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Sure I would and even my gun shop has a sign stating no loaded fire arms in their store also. I might add they have an indoor range also but you load the gun there and leave with an empty gun. The post office is a gun free zone but I still use them with mail also.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Besides agreeing with what Fuzzee stated about not frequenting anwhere that doesn't respect my freedom, I am not about to disarm myself in public, where who knows who is watching, waiting to take advantage, either by assault, or breaking into you vehicle to try and take what you just put in your car safe... If I am going to a federal building, I have already secured my firearm in the vehicle before leaving home, and don't have a problem arming myself in the parking lot of the federal building when I leave, and really don't care who sees THAT.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Well said. And why would soldiers and police officers need them otherwise. The politicians know this, but guns are power to defend and attack and they want to be the only one's in control of that power. Which is tyranny and should not reign.


The police have guns to protect themselves, not civilians. "If he pulls a knife, you pull a gun. Thats how we do it." I cant remember who said this but im pretty sure he was a police officer.. I have nothing against the police nor the army. I have something against the people that wants to dissarm others and take away their tools to protect themselves and their freedom. (Im sorry that this is a bitt off topic)


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

joec said:


> Sure I would and even my gun shop has a sign stating no loaded fire arms in their store also. I might add they have an indoor range also but you load the gun there and leave with an empty gun. The post office is a gun free zone but I still use them with mail also.


Yes, my favorite LGS and range is posted........for the non-CCW person.
Insurance reasons.
They welcome legal carry......and ask that you only unveil if needed.....
like a crazy comes in and they need extra firepower.
You are otherwise welcome to carry inside.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I will often return unarmed and ask to speak to the owner or manager to point out the problems with not allowing firearms. I do so calmly and rationally. Without threats of any kind. I'm happy to report I have had some success in bringing down the signs in some of the businesses. In Wisconsin we have the law on our side. The legislation passed to allow concealed carry granted immunity from lawsuits to those not posting against firearms while withholding it from those who post. So a business cannot be sued for an incident which happens on their property if they allow firearms. But they can be sued if for instance they deny me the right to defend myself and I become the victim of a violent crime which I may have prevented had I been armed. Of course down in the People's Republic of Madison, logic fails. So I avoid that place completely.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, Madison is a cesspool of liberalism.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I stay away from no gun stores. I can not bring myself to spend my money there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No I will not spend one dime in any place that is posted no madder what


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

I won't shop at anyplace that infringes upon my rights.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope I would call and tell them that they have lost a valuable customer and to call me when they remove it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bear with you'll like this. My Daughter and Grandson went to a local pool service place to buy a winter cover form my pool. I had ask her to pick one up. My grandson is 4 years old.
About a week latter I ask my Daughter if she picked it up. My grandson jumped in and said NO WAY they had one of those signs. Confused I ask what signs.. he said no guns and mom won't go in there.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Chips of the ole block, huh, Smitty?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

There are Liveleak and Youtube vids showing convenience store robbers getting shot dead by customers who were carrying, so a "No Guns" sign would attract robbers like moths to a flame because they'd know they weren't going to get their heads blown off!
So if I saw a "No Guns" sign I'd shop somewhere else..


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned the posting of no guns allowed might as well be a neon sign of a dollar bill with a slash through it they will not get one penny from me.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope. Not if I could help it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sometimes I have to, and sometimes I still carry when I do. But if I do decide to go in unarmed, I make sure they get one of these.
Concealed Carry (CCW) Unfriendly Wallet Cards to Handout


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

NO....


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess, I'm just different. I go to many places that do not allow guns. I even have a friend who has requested that I don't bring a gun into his home. I'm fine with it. It is their right to choose whether they want guns inside of their home/business. My car has a gun lock box and I just secure the firearm. There are many businesses where just seeing an armed person makes them nervous. Not everyone understands guns like we do. I don't hold it against them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> There are many businesses where just seeing an armed person makes them nervous. Not everyone understands guns like we do. I don't hold it against them.


I thought the whole point of concealed carry was the concealed part?

I know some states now have open carry. Texas is even considering this. I personally would rather not have others know I am carrying. A guy I know made a point I agree with. People who open carry will be targeted first by the bad guys. Those of us who cc will have a better chance to take them out since they will not know what we have. I will take any advantage I can get to save me and mine.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would try to do business elsewhere, but then money is some times a more critical issue to me. 

The statement I heard yesterday comes to mind:

So you don't want God in your life, and you'd like to ban my guns, but when SHTF you'll pray to God someone with a Gun saves your butt.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm too old to play games with these anti 2nd Amendment YoYos, so generally I don't let the anti 2nd signs and merchants bother me where or while I shop. In Nevada, which at present, is both a CCW permit and OC state, so as a general rule so unless it's specified by law, Federal, state county and or city it if posted "no guns" it's not a violation of the law. If you are spotted carrying and are ask to leave, you must If you don't leave immediately you can be charged with trespassing. I CC 99% of the time, including when I go to Church and Bible Study and so far I've never been challenged.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

No...


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I carry concealed but I respect the owner of the property's right to not want weapons in. Both my vehicles have a small gun safe so that I can secure my weapon although sometimes if I'm just going into the bank or tag office, I'll put it in the glove compartment and lock the door. My DD10 and I like to go to Walt Disney World. We go there two or three times a year. Believe it or not, the entire area of the four parks is a gun free zone. Even active Florida police cannot bring a weapon into the parks. Seriously! Their security is second to none and uses numbers, training and observation to handle situations. They have had one shooting in the parks since 1971 and that was a suicide resulting from a domestic after the park was closed.

When I'm in the auto parts store or somewhere like that, if my weapon is in my car it is close. I am taking a chance that nothing will happen while I'm there or that I'll be able to get to my weapon quickly. It's a choice. I can also respect those that choose not to go to that store.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I respect the owners decision as well, but they have to respect the fact that they are making themselves and their patrons targets, and I will not take part in that. That being said, I live in a college town and it's very hard to know where the school zone is and is not, so I have to be extra careful where I carry. Wendy's put a sign up and I haven't been there since. My local gun store has a sign that says "GUNS WELCOME- please leave them holstered and safetied unless trouble arises"


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't read. With very, very few exceptions if I enter any business my Magnum Research .380 is nestled in my right back pocket or I don't go in. Like many other signs I encounter daily I chose to ignore dumbass signs like these. I would rather be safe and sorry.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No guns, no business from me.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> No I would not, and here's why. I am usually packing, and I ain't takin' it off and leaving it in my truck in order to shop, or eat, anywhere. Not worth it. Soon as I did I'd be in line trying to pay for whatever and some idiot would pull a piece and tell everyone to hit the floor. That's just the way it works. I'm not tempting fate.


I find it insane that the places that say no carrying are the same places that people are MOST likely to do sumtin stupid = banks,liquor store/quickie mart. post office, schools.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I handle it this way. I get a cart or shopping basket, fill it up with a lot of expensive stuff, go up to the cashier, and then ask to see the manager, and then ask them about the sign. Then I tell them their policy is unacceptable, and I will not shop there ever again. Then I walk out and make them restock the merchandise. 

I have personally made five stores change their policy that way.

But you cannot shop there again until they do, so be sure you have alternatives first.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Did you ever think that there could be customers who won't shop in a store when they see someone armed walking around that isn't wearing a badge? It could make them nervous.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Did you ever think that there could be customers who won't shop in a store when they see someone armed walking around that isn't wearing a badge? It could make them nervous.


State law where I live requires you to completely conceal the weapon so that no part of it can be seen. You have to cover it with clothing (covering short, second shirt, or vest) or carry it in a bag so it cannot be viewed by any member of the public (purse, briefcase, etc.) -- so no one will or is supposed to know if you are carrying.

It is against the law to carry in businesses that post the correct signage, so you have to enter unarmed, or risk being charged with a crime, and revocation of your permit.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> State law where I live requires you to completely conceal the weapon so that no part of it can be seen. You have to cover it with clothing (covering short, second shirt, or vest) or carry it in a bag so it cannot be viewed by any member of the public (purse, briefcase, etc.) -- so no one will or is supposed to know if you are carrying.


 Brandishing is a BIG no-no anywhere!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not an expert on US gun laws, but there are youtube vids around of people open-carrying assault rifles down the street because it's legal to do that in some states.
Then when the police turn up they refuse to give their name blah-blah because they get a kick out of taunting the police and the cops can't touch them.
They're making all gun owners look bad..


----------



## chuckusaret (Dec 22, 2012)

In Florida the signs mean nothing unless the shop employee is aware that you have a weapon and does ask you to leave, and if you refuse you can be charged with trespassing. Do I frequent stores with the signs? No. I also refuse to shop at any gun store that has a "No Loaded Guns" sign posted.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Then when the police turn up they refuse to give their name blah-blah because they get a kick out of taunting the police and the cops can't touch them. They're making all gun owners look bad..


I agree with you Jim in most cases, especially the assault weapon part. But some police departments in the USA deserve some taunting. They've brought it on themselves. Milwaukee Wisconsin comes to mind. They have a thug for a chief. They've been successfully sued for their actions a few times but they continue to rule rather than to serve. The so called Chief once stated, "If my troops see you carrying a gun in my city, you will be taken to the ground, hard. Then we will talk about your right to carry a gun." That is just as over the top as the guy you described with the assault rifle.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I'm not an expert on US gun laws, but there are youtube vids around of people open-carrying assault rifles down the street because it's legal to do that in some states.
> Then when the police turn up they refuse to give their name blah-blah because they get a kick out of taunting the police and the cops can't touch them.
> They're making all gun owners look bad..


I agree with you too JIm. If some dude is walking down my street holding an assault rifle and the police does not confront him them I probably will.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

jrclen said:


> ..The so called Chief once stated, "If my troops see you carrying a gun in my city, you will be taken to the ground, hard. Then we will talk about your right to carry a gun." That is just as over the top as the guy you described with the assault rifle...


But what if the guy with the gun was on his way to start killing kids at a playground? Can the cops afford to take chances?
Like I said, I know zilch about US gun laws, for example I think in some states you can be arrested for open-carrying, but in others you can be arrested for concealed-carrying, it sounds a bit of a crazy mixed-up situation to me.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Even if you have your weapon completely concealed it could become visible if you move a certain way or someone may see the bulge and get concerned about what it is. The point is that the property owner has just as much right to ask you not to carry on their property as you do to carry. And you have the right to choose not to visit his/her establishment if you choose.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Jim, in the case you described I am presuming the man with a gun is breaking no laws. It is up to each of us to be familiar with the laws where we are at the time. Each of our states has it's own laws. Some cities have their own laws. According to our constitution our federal government has very limited power to pass laws affecting us on a local level.

Do you think a guy on his way to kill kids is going to carry the gun down the street in the open? And if someone was legally carrying that gun and intending no harm to anyone, should the cops throw him on the ground before asking him what his intentions are? Our liberties sometimes baffle those who don't enjoy them. But we take them very seriously. Now I have no problems at all with telling a law enforcement officer who I am and being respectful. But I demand the same from him or her. They serve us, not the other way around. Now I don't think carrying a rifle down a street where one is not normally seen is a good idea, but it is legal in many places. And in fact where I live, I do so every hunting season on my way to my deer stand. If a law enforcement officer drives by I expect him to smile and wave. And they do.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm always amazed when stores reverse policies.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I probably would continue to shop there, people arn't educated about firearms and if i was trained as a kid to stay away from strangers with guns i can understand were there coming from. However always carry and always inform the un-informed. I also agree with AquaHull. This is just my oppinion and what i would do in this situation ill respect yours you respect mine. Side note i live in canada were people understand guns are for getting food.

-Anthony


----------

